# Using a Variac on 220V



## miro (Oct 9, 2014)

I apologize if this is off-topic, but I figured the community here might just be the best one around to help me on this one.

Can I use a Variac that is usually used for 110V , on 220V ?
The one I have is rated for 2000 Watts, and the max that I expect to put through the Varaic
on the 220V is about 600 W.
This is for a test set up on a heater, where I will have a bypass switch that directly connects the heater to the 220V and then after the unit is up to temperature, I want to reduce the amount of power so the unit "idles"  at about 600 - 700 F.
I will be using a non-contact infrared thermometer to measure the temperature.


miro

ps I have equiped all of my machines (2 lathes, and milling machine) with VFDs ad I wouldn't be without one now.
All 3 units are from different makers, and I enjoyed the challenge of figuring each one out.


----------



## awander (Oct 9, 2014)

No, you will burn it up if you put 220VAC into it.


----------



## Walsheng (Oct 9, 2014)

What Andy said.

John


----------



## Andre (Oct 9, 2014)

If you want a pot to mess around with, they are a staple on fleabay. I want to get one for by B'Port single phase 220v motor for fine speed adjustments.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ontrol&_nkw=220v+motor+speed+control&_sacat=0


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2014)

awander said:


> No, you will burn it up if you put 220VAC into it.



Agreed, you will kill it.



Andre said:


> If you want a pot to mess around with, they are a staple on fleabay. I want to get one for by B'Port single phase 220v motor for fine speed adjustments.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ontrol&_nkw=220v+motor+speed+control&_sacat=0



These should work, these are basically light dimmers so they should work fine with a heater.


----------



## cathead (Jan 4, 2015)

Use a 220 volt variac.  I see they are available.


----------

